# Potential Vivarium plants??



## macey225 (Aug 8, 2010)

My wife planted a couple of outside planters this spring and I was wondering if any of these could be good potential terrarium/vivarium plants. I'd rather transfer them into a tank before the cold weather hits than let them die in winter. I know next to nothing about plants so any information that anyone is able to provide would be very much appreciated. Here are some photos:


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Pretty much - none of those would be acceptable, especially when they've been sitting outside all sumer, possibly containing pathogens now

look throught the plant section on her and the Good Beginner Plant Thread sticky in there as well as our sponsors websites for viv friendly plants


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have had Impatiens (last picture) come up in terrariums and make great plants. They tend to get too large for small terrariums but they did flower and can take a lot of abuse. Collect some seed and try some. They are also fun to watch the seed pod explode when touched.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

HunterB said:


> Pretty much - none of those would be acceptable, especially when they've been sitting outside all sumer, possibly containing pathogens now
> 
> look throught the plant section on her and the Good Beginner Plant Thread sticky in there as well as our sponsors websites for viv friendly plants





harrywitmore said:


> I have had Impatiens (last picture) come up in terrariums and make great plants. They tend to get too large for small terrariums but they did flower and can take a lot of abuse. Collect some seed and try some. They are also fun to watch the seed pod explode when touched.


lol this is why I never give plant advice


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It doesn't hurt to try but i'd guess none of them would last long term either. I like Harry's advice with the seed though. That'd be your best bet.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I tried a cute mini impatience under lights but not in a terrarium several years ago, from Plants for Terrariums and Wardian Cases 
Its leaves and flowers were proportionate; flowers had the impatiens trademark 'tail' which has always appealed to me, I don't know why.
I was unable to maintain the humidity it seemed to need living on my light table. Now you've reminded me, I want another one, in-terrarium.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've used impatients in larger frog tanks. They often get very leggy and as Harry noted large but if keep them pruned up to encourage bushy behavior, they tend to do well. They also can be rooted from cuttings so you can always replace a large plant with a cutting... 

Ed


----------

